# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## jonnmel

Hello 
I have just joined this wonderful forum
Hope to have to interesting and insightful interactions.
Regards,
Jonn

----------


## Paul

Welcome, Jonn!  Hopefully you get all the assistance you need here at ExcelForum, and if you feel like assisting others, too - even better!   :Smilie: 

Have a great day!

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi jonnmel,

Welcome to the forum. And Yes indeed, we share and help each other alot over here. 

If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

